# welches stage verwendet ihr?

## calvin-gr

da es mich schon öfters interessierte, welches stagearchiv am häufigsten verwendet wird, habe ich nun diese umfrage gestartet.

----------

## bx

stage3 -> installation geht am schnellsten  :Wink: 

----------

## sOuLjA

auch stage3, als ich noch mein rechner tagelang laufen lassen konnte hab ich aber eher stage1 genommen.

----------

## chrib

Stage 1, und während der Wartezeit bei der Installation kann man sich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen. Oder man lässt den Rechner, falls möglich, über Nacht laufen. Wobei bei mir die Stage1 Installation immer recht flott ging bisher.

Christian

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab mit stage3 angefangen. Ich finde es mehr als genug.

Vor kurzem hab ich einem Kumpel geholfen, Gentoo von stage2 draufzumachen und ich wollte immer wissen, wie die Installation vo stage1 aussieht, also installiere ich mein System neu von stage1. Fazit: Ich hab bisher alle benutzt.

----------

## bx

und, hat stage1/2 irgendwas gebracht an performance? denn ich denke um was anderes geht es dabei nicht wirklich.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bx wrote:*   

> und, hat stage1/2 irgendwas gebracht an performance? denn ich denke um was anderes geht es dabei nicht wirklich.

 

ne viertel sekunde schneller beim booten vielleicht? Ich hab kaum was gemekrt, außer der Installationsdauer, natürlich. Deshalb mag ich stage3 auch, weil stage3 schon gut optimiert ist. Ich weiß es nicht, bei meinem Rechner fühlen sich die stages irgendwie gleich.

----------

## b00gy

benutze immer stage 1

ok schneller als die gerade genannte viertel sekunde beim booten is es wohl wirklich net

aber wenn schon, denn schon

ich meine, wenn ich schon alles selbst kompiliere und lange darauf warte, dann auch wirklich ALLES  :Wink: 

und so ewig dauert ne stage 1 install ja nun auch net

----------

## Lenz

Also ich hab noch nie was anderes als Stage1 verwendet. Wenn schon denn schon  :Wink: . Egal obs nun letztendlich was bringt oder nicht...

----------

## bx

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Egal obs nun letztendlich was bringt oder nicht...

 

die zeit möcht ich auch mal zuviel haben, eigentlich schon luxus   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich hab noch nie was anderes als Stage1 verwendet. Wenn schon denn schon . Egal obs nun letztendlich was bringt oder nicht...

 

nptl und andere Spielereien z.B..

FÃ¼r meine Rechner @home verwende ich stage1 - ansonstten reicht ein stage2 archiv fÃ¼r "normale" Gentoo Installationen.

Aber was ist schon >>normal<<?

----------

## Ezekeel

für meinen Desktop PC (XP2400@2600) stage3

und für meinen möchtegern Server (PII 350) stage1

kann daher auch keinen Vergleich ziehen was schneller ist (im Nachhinein). Ich dachte nur, dass ich bei einem 350er der sowieso nicht in meinem Zimmer steht die stage1 installation machen kann um das maximum an performance rauszuholen!!  :Razz: 

----------

## mrsteven

Zuhause: stage 1

Schule: stage 3 (muss schnell gehen)

----------

## Jlagreen

stage1 was sonst?

selbst jetzt nach dem platten crash werde ich wohl trotzdem stage1 machen   :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

stage1 natürlich.

stage3 ist doch firlefanz.

----------

## Arudil

stage1, ich wollts einfach mal gemacht haben.

wenn man aus knoppix raus chroot'et kann man sich sowieso gut beschäftigen

----------

## Jlagreen

mit knoppix habe ichs zu erst auch gemacht, bis ich gemerkt habe was für ne dummheit ich da mache, da ich ja durch knoppix (X server usw.) dem kompilieren die rechenzeit nehme, deshalb mache ich stage1 nur aus der konsole, da ich ja schließlich noch ne laptop zum beschäftigen hab   :Cool: 

----------

## bx

stages mal hin oder her, am ende kommt es doch eh auf das gleiche raus wenn man für die architektur optimierte pakete nimmt, oder nicht?

----------

## Gekko

Also daheim verwende ich Stage1, da hab ich genug Zeit. In der Firma auf dem alten Rechner Stage3, weil ich da irgendwie nicht soviel Zeit wie daheim hab   :Razz: 

----------

## Louisdor

Das erste Mal Stage 1 und paar Fehler gemacht, dann noch mal neu angefangen und wieder Stage 1 und alles ist gut!  :Smile: 

----------

## øxygen

Also ich habe zuletzt Stage1 benutzt, da es für den Pentium-M kein passendes Stage3-Archiv gibt. Davor auf meinem Athlon XP Desktop Stage3.

----------

## sirro

Am Anfang einmal stage1. Beim zweiten mal stage3 und bei meinem Rechner auf der  Arbeit auch stage3 und dann ein emerge -e system ueber Nacht. Geht viel schneller und frueher oder spaeter hat man eh mal alles neu kompiliert.

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Also ich hab noch nie was anderes als Stage1 verwendet. Wenn schon denn schon . Egal obs nun letztendlich was bringt oder nicht... 
> 
> nptl und andere Spielereien z.B..

 

NPTL und andere Spielereien bekomme ich auch im laufenden System.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *bx wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Egal obs nun letztendlich was bringt oder nicht... 
> 
> die zeit möcht ich auch mal zuviel haben, eigentlich schon luxus  

 

Wieso? Man muss ja nicht danebenhocken und warten bis er fertig ist.

----------

## sirro

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wieso? Man muss ja nicht danebenhocken und warten bis er fertig ist.

 

Aber man kann am dem Rechner in der Zeit nix machen. Fuer ein Arbeitssystem nicht gerade der Knaller.

Dann lieber von Stage3 mit GRP ein System aufbauen und dann stueck fuer Stueck im Hintergrund und ueber Nacht "personalisieren"...

----------

## Lenz

Ich fand das eigentlich das schönste an der Sache mit der Installation. Ich hab meinen Uralt-Laptop ausgepackt und alte DOS-Spiele gespielt  :Smile: .

----------

## hoschi

Stage 1 - Weil ich damit angeben kann (siehe Anleitung)

Ansonsten, wenn ich was mache, dann komplett und nicht hier und da was, mit anderen Worten:

Wenn schon, denn schon  :Smile: 

<edit> müsst ihr alle "wenn schon, den schon" schreiben... man nehme eine beliebige zahl an dummen, heraus kommt trotzdem immer der gleiche gedanke

----------

## Aproxx

Stage1, da es auf meinem neuen Baby (Dual Opteron) schneller geht, als stage3 auf meinen anderen Rechnern. Brauch ich eine Installation wo anders, klon ich einfach das 32bit Image rüber.

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Stage 1 - Weil ich damit angeben kann (siehe Anleitung)

 

Kann man? Ich hab damals nicht viel mehr gemacht als sachen aus der Anleitung 1:1 abzuschreiben... Klar ist man danach stolz, auch wenn man nichts geleistet hat, aber damit angeben?

Der IMO einzige Grund fuer eine stage1 (das komplette system ist auf CFLAGS etc. abgestimmt) relativiert sich wenn man mit einer niedrigen Prioritaet spaeter im laufenden Betrieb den noetigen Kram neu kompiliert... Wenn jemand noch nen anderen Grund ausser "Wenn schon, denn schon" zu bieten hat, gerne her damit  :Wink: 

Ok, das mit den alten DOS-Spielen ist auch noch ein Grund   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Stage 1 - wenn Gentoo, dann richtig! 

Sonst könnte ich mir ja gleich S*** installieren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *bx wrote:*   

> stages mal hin oder her, am ende kommt es doch eh auf das gleiche raus wenn man für die architektur optimierte pakete nimmt, oder nicht?

 

Nein, die USE-Flags sind anders gesetzt, die meisten Programme haben deshalb nicht den gewünschten Funktionsumfang. Hauptvorteil von Stage 1 ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit, sondern die Qualität.

platinumviper

----------

## ian!

Im Normalfall Stage1, da moderne Rechner das doch recht fix durch haben und man sich somit das Worldupdate erspart.

----------

## calvin-gr

ich verwende auch stage 1(wenn schon gentoo, dann aber auch richtig  :Wink:  ).

der vorteil an stage 1 ist natürlich einerseits die performance und das an das eigene angepasste system. zum anderen macht es meiner meinung nach eine menge spaß, sein system ganz neu aus einem stage 1 archiv zu bauen.

und der faktor 'angeben' ist natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen...

----------

## Lenz

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> und der faktor 'angeben' ist natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen...

 

<meinemeinung>Ich finde, den kann man schon vernachlässigen. Oder was bitte ist daran etwas so Besonderes, 'bootstrap.sh' in die Konsole zu tippen? Ich denke nicht, dass das eine große Leistung ist, mit der man angeben kann... </meinemeinung>

--

Zusammenfassend kann man feststellen: stage1 klarer Sieger, wobei stage3 aber auch beliebt; stage2 scheint nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein.

----------

## hoschi

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Stage 1 - Weil ich damit angeben kann (siehe Anleitung) 
> 
> Kann man? Ich hab damals nicht viel mehr gemacht als sachen aus der Anleitung 1:1 abzuschreiben... Klar ist man danach stolz, auch wenn man nichts geleistet hat, aber damit angeben?
> 
> Der IMO einzige Grund fuer eine stage1 (das komplette system ist auf CFLAGS etc. abgestimmt) relativiert sich wenn man mit einer niedrigen Prioritaet spaeter im laufenden Betrieb den noetigen Kram neu kompiliert... Wenn jemand noch nen anderen Grund ausser "Wenn schon, denn schon" zu bieten hat, gerne her damit 
> ...

 

Du solltest die Anleitung nochmal lesen, in den Gentoo HowTos sind öfter so Scherze  :Very Happy: 

Gehört sich ja auch so für Open-Source, trockene HowTos hasse ich!

----------

## MatzeOne

Stage 1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## calvin-gr

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Zusammenfassend kann man feststellen: stage1 klarer Sieger, wobei stage3 aber auch beliebt; stage2 scheint nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein.

 

ja, die meisten denken halt nach dem prinzip "entweder - oder".

und die sache mit dem angeben ist wohl doch nicht ganz ernst gemeint   :Wink: 

----------

## bx

dann bleibt aber kein wirklicher vorteil mehr bei aktuelleren system die eh genug leistung haben. da kommts auf 1-2% bootzeit nicht an   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

das ist gentoo, wir müssen nicht rationel sein  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Ich schwöre auf Stage 2.  :Wink: 

Erstens kommt es hier im Thread viel zu kurz und ausserdem bringen mir die paar Sekungen beim Booten nicht so viel.

Damit quäle ich nur unnötig meinen armen Rechner.  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Stage 3 habe ich bis jetzt einmal aus Zeitgründen verwendet - geht mir fast schon zu schnell die Installation.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten Stage 1 da mir die Zeit relativ egal ist und man macht auch gleich einen kleinen Belastungstest, ob der Rechner gut funktioniert. Wenn er schon beim Bootstrap abkackt ist meist was faul. Ausserdem habe ich die Distfiles meist schon lokal rumliegen und ein Stage 1 Archiv ist schneller runtergeladen als Stage 3.

Stage 2 ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch und scheidet daher für mich aus.

----------

## tycho1983

Ich benutze Stage 2!

Da ich eh vorm Bootstrappen keine Änderungen an den USE-Flags machen würde, kann ich mir den Strom sparen! Die Stage 2 kompilire ich aber selbst, sonst könnte ich auch gleich ne "out of the Box" Distri verwenden!

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## MatzeOne

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stage 2 ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch und scheidet daher für mich aus.

 

Magst kein Tofu?   :Laughing: 

----------

## psyqil

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   
> 
> Stage 2 ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch und scheidet daher für mich aus. 
> 
> Magst kein Tofu?  

  *Al wrote:*   

> Bundys essen kein Gemüse.

  :Razz: 

----------

## xmoy

stage 1

dell latitude a366, p2 366mhz

bootstrap = 10h  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Squiddle

das ist doch egal welche stage man nimmt, 

stage3 + emerge -e system + emerge -e world 

muss ja dasselbe ergeben wie 

stage1 + stage2 + stage 3

und da man gentoo nicht oft neuinstalleirt sind nach und nach sowieso alle Programme optimiert kompiliert so dass man eine emerge -e system und emerge -e world weglassen kann.

IMO is stage 1 einfach überflüssig für Endanwender die den PC nutzen wollen. Für Spielkinder, Entwickler und Ich-habe-3-seiten-redundante-und-überflüssige-3GiBBinaryerzeugende-CFLAGS-Pseudo-Performance-Voodoo-Priester-leistugns-wegoptimierer ists jedoch genau das richtige. sollen sie doch ihr 0,5% schnelleres ls mit 5kb mehr größe ultraschnell ausführen, von der platte laden müssen se das trotzdem.

No pun intended!

----------

